# Getting a 2nd dog - what breed?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

We have a 15 month old cockapoo and are thinking of getting a companion for him (still at the research stage) i'm not sure if we should be looking for another cockapoo or whether Alfie will get on with a different breed. 

Does anyone have any experiences? Have we left it too late to introduce another dog? Is a puppy best or an older dog?

Thanks


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Another dog should be fine- breed wise it is totaly up to you what you choose. I have 3 dogs- a lab, cocker and a cockapoo, my next dog would probably be another cockapoo as i have fallen in love with them!
Most people on here get another cockapoo once they own one, athough other doodles especially labradoodles and cavapoos are popular amongst cockapoo owners. 

I suppose it depends what type of character your dog has and what size you are looking for- you may find by the time you have answered all of the usual questions, you bring yourself back to a cockapoo! 

Oh and definately not too old for another dog- he would probably enjoy the company of a puppy or a dog a similar age


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had originally wanted to rehome a dog ( not fixed on what breed but something shaggy!!) but after Months of trying gave up because there are so many time wasters/dishonest people out there. We also had one 'friendly' dog that when
meeting Betty who has just turned one was not quite so friendly after all...we bought home one of Katies puppies last weekend ( see Introducing Ted on the puppy section) and could not be happier....it also seems much easier having a puppy second time around!! This is just my experience and I'm sure there are some lovely dogs in need of a home...just be sure to do you research and ask lots of questions!!


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I have been to see my friends 5 day old Beagle pups today and fallen in love. I know Alfie gets on with the Beagle mum and dad but not sure about a uppy. They were so cute thoughbu being only 5 days old they looked like guinea pigs :smile:


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

My brother has a beagle and he is a lovely dog. He is a rescue and was 2 when they got him, he'd never really been off lead as he was a nightmare to get back. He is now 6 and is very good off lead, only problem is if he gets the scent of a fox! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Anna - my friends (and everything I have read so far) says that you probably should not let a Beagle off its lead until they are at least 2 years old. Saying that my Alfie is like that, if we let him off the lead he will come back on his own accord not when we want him to :smile:


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> Thanks Anna - my friends (and everything I have read so far) says that you probably should not let a Beagle off its lead until they are at least 2 years old. Saying that my Alfie is like that, if we let him off the lead he will come back on his own accord not when we want him to :smile:


Dudley is excellent now and has been for quite some time. When they initially got him it was hard work but persistence always pays off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I met a man in the park a few months back who had a black Labrador and a dachshund. The Lab was way out in front and the Dach was way behind. The man said to me, whatever you don't get two dogs  Then a bit later he changed that to 'Well, two dogs is ok, but get ones of similar size that can keep up with each other'.

If you do get a different bred, do your homework as. Cockapoo's do spoil us, they are so people orientated and clever, easy to train dogs.

Enjoy your search


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I briefly considered a Cairn as a companion for Hattie, my first dog was a Cairn and in so many ways he was brilliant but I could not let him off the lead unless I had ages to wait until he deceided to come back! He was very amminable would stay with my parents without any fuss but the big issue was the independence ie he did what he wanted and if off the lead he was a nighmare. My two Jack Russells were great easy to walk off lead but oh the hair! One moulted continually the other twice a year, my vacuum was in overdrive! I am going for poo 2 at the end of June better the devil you know!
,


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I met a man in the park a few months back who had a black Labrador and a dachshund. The Lab was way out in front and the Dach was way behind. The man said to me, whatever you don't get two dogs  Then a bit later he changed that to 'Well, two dogs is ok, but get ones of similar size that can keep up with each other'.
> 
> If you do get a different bred, do your homework as. Cockapoo's do spoil us, they are so people orientated and clever, easy to train dogs.
> 
> Enjoy your search


I have to agree that having 2 dogs should be of similar size/energy levels. Friends of mine have a Weirmarnaer and a Shih-Tzu, they get on really well togther but are not compatable on walks which causes endless headaches for my friends.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> I have been to see my friends 5 day old Beagle pups today and fallen in love. I know Alfie gets on with the Beagle mum and dad but not sure about a uppy. They were so cute thoughbu being only 5 days old they looked like guinea pigs :smile:


Beagles can be a nightmare their instinct it to hunt in packs and if let off the lead may disappear for hours also they do tend to howl although if not the only dog this may not be such a problem! Every dog has its good points it is just a case of is the dog suited to it's enviroment.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Beagles can also be absolutely fine. 
You just need to find someone who is pet breeder and ideally someone by referral. 
They need more effort at the start with the training line than most but I have two come an stay that are gems. 
No running off like a beagle is known for and dry quicker than a cockapoo!


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone - we are giving it a lot of though and continuing our research. The other good thing about these beagles is that I will be able to visit with our children every week if necessary and handle the pup - my friend will start to house train the pup as well. 

I think im talking myself into it hehe, still a bit more research to be done yet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> Thanks everyone - we are giving it a lot of though and continuing our research. The other good thing about these beagles is that I will be able to visit with our children every week if necessary and handle the pup - my friend will start to house train the pup as well.
> 
> I think im talking myself into it hehe, still a bit more research to be done yet.



Beagles are lovely, I have one that comes to me 3 days a week and has done since 11 weeks. She is now 9 months. She is beautiful and this one is fine off lead but I do walk her with other dogs so I think pack mentality in her makes her want to stick with us rather than go off following her nose. So you may well find having two makes it easier. I don't think you would have to keep a beagle on lead until they are 2, they will definitely take off if it's a new experience to be off lead. I will say though that she is full on!! Never wants to stop playing or lay down for 5 mins, she runs rings around the other dogs. She is also quite naughty, if she is quiet she is doing something she shouldn't be  oh and they don't really bark, it's a baying noise, a very loud noise!
So in short, very beautiful, full of character, great with other dogs but can be a handful, need lots and lots of exercise otherwise they can be very prone to weight problems. Would I have one.......probably not. Do I love them.....absolutely.  
Good luck in you decision!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I own a beagle and a cockapoo! my beagle is 2 and Dex is 14 weeks.

Beagles are hard work, I talk from experience. Mollie is harder work than my puppy cockapoo. I love her to bits but i'd never get another one. She has plenty of character and personality. 

Mollie is very intelligent - She was a star at training classes, the problem is that she understands freewill. So if I ask her to do something she thinks hmmmm do i want to? She will do anything for a treat if theres nothing she wants more.... common problem with beagles. Recall is notoriously bad for beagles - even getting them in from the garden is a big challenge. She also moans when she is bored bigtime - and sulks like a teenager!!

Beagles are not "cuddly" dogs - she only likes attention when she instigates it which is not too often. She is very stubborn! She likes her independance. She doesnt bark but she occasionally howls and she bays when out on walks if she smells a rabbit etc. She is always picking up socks or anything left and if she wants it she refuses to give it back.... Its constant hard work! And trying to prevent her getting out the front when the doorbell goes is horrendous! She got out once and ran most of the way down the road - I chased after her in my slippers like a right nut but she thought it was a game! She ended up in the meadow (where we walk her) at the end of the road - She just wanted to go to the field but still nightmare!

Beagles also LOVE destroying toys / beds and they are very very strong for their height - pure muscle. so when she runs and jumps its almost like a rugby tackle. She is also an escape artist and jumps very high - Too the point where we had to replace our old fence as she made a door in it!!

Despite the hard work and annoyance I love her to bits. When she does come to me for affection it feels more special as I have to wait ages and work real hard for it! But If you want an easy life I would definately avoid a beagle. 

The pairing itself works well as Dexter lets Mollie push him about and doesn't complain about it! They love eachother a lot already which is good and she has been great with him!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Where I walk my dog, there is a beagle around 6 years old. One day he ran out the of park and everyone was trying to find him. He was queueing up in the fish and chip shop. 

He is now kept on a lead.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Kate.E.P said:


> I own a beagle and a cockapoo! my beagle is 2 and Dex is 14 weeks.
> 
> Beagles are hard work, I talk from experience. Mollie is harder work than my puppy cockapoo. I love her to bits but i'd never get another one. She has plenty of character and personality.
> 
> ...


 . This totally sums up my experience with the beagle that comes to me!! Totally!!! At 9 months she is a holy terror and this past half term was the first time her owner had her full time every day for a week. When she came to collect her Monday the poor lady was tearing her hair out, she never realised what it was like having her all the time and thankfully now understands totally why have can't have her overnight when they have asked........I just haven't got enough eyes in my head. For two kids and a beagle. 
We do love her though, even though she has eaten my 6 years olds fishing net today!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

haha - my parents have looked after her in the past and they have golden retrievers, they describe Mollie as "intense" - They love how easy Dex is to look after though!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have no experience of beagles so can't advise there, would just say think I would definitely avoid them reading descriptions (I know I'm sure there are lots of calm ones as well). If its your friends pups what is the mum like? that should give some idea. Personally I have always loved the Gundog breeds, and if buying a pedigree dog I probably would look at getting from show lines after seeing how chilled out my friends Irish Setters are.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

we have a cocker x cavalier, who rules over our cockapoo pup murphy, but she is a lovely girl, and a good all rounder, get another x breed ,is my advice.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would agree with others just get a dog that will need the same amount of exercise as the cockapoo ,and i think i would get a puppy rather then an older dog that way your cockapoo will be pack leader and the pup will learn from him .
Good luck x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

my poo is 2 1/2 and I've just got a beagle pup, she does seem to be hard work but Wispa loves to play quite ruff so a good match! lol


----------

